# Rear jacks for horse trailer



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope I can explain this correctly as I don't really know what it is. 

A few weeks back, I had new tires put on my horse trailer and the guy doing the work and I got into a conversation about lifting the trailer when not in use to preserve the tires and axles. 

I wanted to know where is the best place to lift the trailer and what not in order to not harm the trailer. As he's showing me places where I can lift the trailer, he came across a couple of metal loops (one on each corner underneath the rear of the trailer) welded on. He said those loops were made for a jack to be there in order to lift the trailer and most of the time, when they are not there, it's because they got broken off due to forgetting to put them up before moving the trailer.

Anyway, I went on a search to find such jacks thinking that maybe I can replace them. The problem is, I don't know what they are called, what they look like, or even if such an animal exists.

Does anyone know what they look like, what they are called or even if they exist?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You have a picture of what you have left on the trailer?
What brand trailer and are you BP or gooseneck?

I know there are scissor jacks that go on the corners of trailers to keep it firmly stabilized on camping trailers...
Any trailer can have stabilizer jacks installed, and they fold up to the frame then deploy down to a locked position.













They also make hydraulic jacks you commonly see on motorhomes and these are specially wired to level the unit with push of a button.
My hubby installed "Bigfoot" brand and several others on many rigs...

So...asking hubby for thoughts... please take a picture of your trailer from the bottom so he can see what that guy saw...
He asked if it was possible if you have the remaining loop is it not for a jack but so you not rip the trailer rear metal frame bar off the trailer...more those loops are so you not drag a bumper when going off a curb with a drop of roadway you can often drag the bumper and yank your trailer wiring and do it hard enough you can separate the trailer butt and kink the sides of the trailer itself...side walls no matter what kind of metal are think sheets of metal or fiberglass if you have a Brenderup...
The longer the trailer the more those loops are viable cause of where the butt hangs and long trailers have great butt drag as she levels to the road height from a side road, parking lot and show grounds entry/exit forget what we encounter at trailhead locations and going down off pavement...
I think you may have anti-drag wheels and some of it may be gone...
Is any part of what you see resemble this..














But that is not going to raise you off the ground like a actual jack...just keep you from dragging the tail-end of the trailer on the ground...

The above scissor jack lifts a trailer and holds the weight.
Personally, I would cheat and drive onto high platformed leveling ramps so you are several inches above the ground...like seriously 6" or more so when your springs unload the weight your tires are suspended, or once you arrive at your wanted height, use scissor jacks at each corner of the frame then remove the tires off the trailer completely once blocked in to the air.








Those seen are corner jacks and you hand crank them to level and take the weight, balance and stabilize the trailer...
But, they are special jacks even a bottle jack can do the job with good support under the jack base but remember you need to be able to crank or pump and not smack your hand continually on the trailer itself.







I saw the above yellow things specifically under horse trailers for winterizing or times of non-use.

We use to jack up our trailers and place 6x6 under the trailers on the frame corners, then lower the jacks, remove the wheels or cover them from the elements with UV wheel protection covers
Now we don't do that cause winter is when we haul the most to ride...summer the trailer is moved to mow the grass that grows 8" sometimes in a week....grows up and covers everything in a hurry.
We do cover the tires though as the horse trailer is not under protection unfortunately and takes the suns rays beating on it.
Just some ideas from me, questions and thoughts from hubby and now you get to figure out what you've got, what to do, what is being seen and what you think you want to do..._decisions, decisions._
🐴....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> You have a picture of what you have left on the trailer?
> What brand trailer and are you BP or gooseneck?
> 
> I know there are scissor jacks that go on the corners of trailers to keep it firmly stabilized on camping trailers...
> ...


I am out of town today but when I get home tomorrow, I will surely take a photo of what he pointed out to me.

I have seen the yellow lifts that you have shown. That seems to be a good option for lifting the trailer. I just don't really know what the guy was talking about as I had never seen or heard of it. How he described it was that they fold down and then you pull forward to get them to fully engage kind of like the yellow things but they are attached to the rear of the trailer instead of placing them under the axles. He said when not in use, you just fold them up and they stay under the trailer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Now these I can see working actually and be removable completely when not in use...
The part that throws me is they store under the trailer has me....baffled.

These for just jacks work to raise and block a trailer when not in use.







As a kid growing up we had these to use when we camped under our trailer....
Thumping/moving around inside it, it _never_ moved...they were easy to set up and easy to take down and took up near no room inside a small storage area my parents camper had and we had to have instant access to to set-up camp...no automatic in those days. It was called daddy and I did and all hands ready to help if needed, otherwise stay out of our way as we worked. 
Under those jacks though if you do these, place blocks a little larger than their footprint for support and no sinking to occur. My dad had several made from single layer lumber boards to double and triple thickness and sometimes we used all 3 or more in combo on one corner and only a single thick on another when campsites were dirt, unlevel and we did not have self-levelers, but a true level and you better know how to use it or don't try to open the trailer door, nor would the refrigerator work right and oh boy, what a mess it could be if you did it wrong.....
🐴....


----------

